# Lucky Orca Survives Stranding........With Help..



## Dave Hadden (Jul 24, 2015)

This happened up north from where I live and must have been quite the effort.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/briti...t-it-cool-for-hours-until-high-tide-1.3164728

Nice to have a feel good story for a change.



Take care.


----------

